# Do you have a close relationship with your nieces and nephews?



## Catballou (Jan 4, 2023)

My brother and sister-in-law have two adult children with families of their own. They all live in the same town about 20 minutes away. I was very connected with my niece and nephew when they were growing up, seeing them frequently at family gatherings on holidays, picnics, etc. I always gave them gifts for Christmas and their birthdays, like a good auntie should. But, as we've all gotten older, our relationships have changed drastically. We are all on Facebook, but I haven't spoken to or received messages from my nephew and his wife for years. They have two children who don't even know who my husband and I are. I totally get that they have incredibly busy lives with their work and kids, but it makes me sad that I have no connection with them anymore and I have a grand-niece and grand-nephew I never see. There has been absolutely nothing said or done to cause this disconnection.

On the other hand, I still have a lovely relationship with my niece. Although I see her maybe only twice a year, we chat online frequently and never hesitates to tell me how much I mean to her. She and her husband have three teenage boys and she always updates me on their activities and confides in me about some of the issues she's had raising them.

So, my question is: Do any of you have nieces and nephews who you never see or speak to? And if so, does it bother you?

I suppose I could reach out to my nephew and say hello, but in my opinion, it's up to the younger people to connect with their elder relatives if they want to. I'm pretty sure he would be pleased to hear from me, but I think going forward, it will always be me who reaches out first. I tend to get very stubborn when I'm the one who always has to make the first move.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2023)

Only one nephew contacts me.. the eldest son of one of my brothers'.. who is married with children of his own.  All my nieces and nephews live far away.. so I never see them. Occasionally one of my sister's sons will come and visit, but  he lives the other side of the country, so it'll only be when he has business in the area..

I have 3 nephews.. and 3 nieces.. and some of them have their own children too.. , but never see them now they're adults with their own lives..


----------



## Jules (Jan 4, 2023)

I don’t have any nieces nor nephews.


----------



## DebraMae (Jan 4, 2023)

I have a nephew and two nieces.  My nephew was a great help to me in getting my father taken care of when he needed assisted living.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2023)

We were very close to my one half-sister's sons while they were growing up. One of them had a falling out
with my sister, so, other than the odd text message to wish me a Happy Birthday or Happy New Year, we
don't see him. We see his brother at family gatherings. My eldest nephew makes a point of inviting us to
his place for lunch, and to celebrate our birthdays.

Other nephews and nieces live far from us, and other than at weddings, we rarely see them. However,
when we do, they are not strangers.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 4, 2023)

Jules said:


> I don’t have any nieces nor nephews.



Me either  ....  I guess that is  because I don't have any sisters or brothers.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 4, 2023)

Only have one nephew, haven't seen him in probably 15 years, he and his family live back East.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 4, 2023)

I'm too introverted to pursue family connections, the contact I've had with my niece was only when initiated by others (such as Thanksgiving dinner with my parents and everyone invited etc) and since my parents have both passed away I've only spoken to my niece a couple times, each time when forced by my daughter (i.e. when my very sociable daughter had traveled to their city and called me and put my niece on the phone).  Oh, and I attended a Zoom baby shower for my niece's first baby because I had an invite.  

My sister was the family social glue person, and she died a long time ago.  

I feel amazed that the past few years I've texted and emailed with my brother sometimes.  For me that is a huge thing.

I would have liked to send a gift card for the holidays to my niece but wasn't sure of her email address and was too lazy to ask my daughter.  I guess I could and should still do that, never too late for a gift!


----------



## Catballou (Jan 4, 2023)

HoneyNut said:


> I'm too introverted to pursue family connections, the contact I've had with my niece was only when initiated by others (such as Thanksgiving dinner with my parents and everyone invited etc) and since my parents have both passed away I've only spoken to my niece a couple times, each time when forced by my daughter (i.e. when my very sociable daughter had traveled to their city and called me and put my niece on the phone).  Oh, and I attended a Zoom baby shower for my niece's first baby because I had an invite.
> 
> My sister was the family social glue person, and she died a long time ago.
> 
> ...


Yes, I think that in order to maintain family relationships, there has to be one or two people who act as the "social glue" to bring everyone together. That was the case when my mom was alive. She was the one who always hosted family gatherings until she became too old to do so. Then my siblings and I shared the hosting duties. My nieces and nephews usually came to the gatherings to spend time with their grandmother. Now that mom is gone (passed in 2016), that doesn't happen anymore. :-(


----------



## Disgustedman (Jan 4, 2023)

No, but it's OK. I'd take them fishing, beach trips, worked for Nike and took them in to get VERY cheap clothing and shoes. Birthdays and such. 

Now? Haven't heard a peep from them, youngest was in WinCo and we met, that was 3-4 years ago. The other two have their lives also. I guess since the gifts stopped, they quit caring.


----------



## bowmore (Jan 4, 2023)

Not really. My only sibling (sis) had 2 girls. One is married to very successful man and they have 3 children. The other one is still single. They all live back in NY (I am in CA), and the last time I saw them was at my mother's funeral in 2015 back East.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 4, 2023)

Catballou said:


> Yes, I think that in order to maintain family relationships, there has to be one or two people who act as the "social glue" to bring everyone together. That was the case when my mom was alive. She was the one who always hosted family gatherings until she became too old to do so. Then my siblings and I shared the hosting duties. My nieces and nephews usually came to the gatherings to spend time with their grandmother. Now that mom is gone (passed in 2016), that doesn't happen anymore. :-(


That's how it was for us, too. Since my mom died I only see my oldest brother's kids when they come to visit him. The rest of my siblings either live quite a distance away, or their kids do. But some of them call me once in a while, like at least a few times a year, and a couple of them text me pictures of their kids and stuff. Nobody's mad at anybody, they're just busy with their jobs and their families.


----------



## Jace (Jan 4, 2023)

No, my brother's 3 girls..might know my name..but we've never met....and maybe never will.
He's on West coast...me..east coast.
Sad..but... that's life.


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2023)

I do with one of my nieces and my nephew.


----------



## Remy (Jan 4, 2023)

I absolutely don't.


----------



## Jaiden (Jan 4, 2023)

Jules said:


> I don’t have any nieces nor nephews.


You may be the lucky one.  I have 2 nieces, 2 nephews, and after my husband died  I would only hear from them when they wanted to borrow money.  Which I initially loaned out, but never got paid back.  So I said no more loans, and now I pretty much don't exist for them.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2023)

Jaiden said:


> You may be the lucky one.  I have 2 nieces, 2 nephews, and after my husband died  I would only hear from them when they wanted to borrow money.  Which I initially loaned out, but never got paid back.  So I said no more loans, and now I pretty much don't exist for them.


Amusingly..one of my nephews is called Jaiden


----------



## BC Flash (Jan 4, 2023)

I haven't seen my brother (lives in the next town) in 5 years but get a joke and/or a short note from him daily.   My sister lives a mile away and I see her often (about once/week?)    I don't have any interaction with their children (nieces) - understandable.  

At the nieces' ages, they have enough "on their plate" - career, husband, children.    There was not enough hours/day when I was their ages.

Both sons & their families live in the UK; daughter lives about 40 miles away and she "checks up" on me almost daily.   I have great neighbours.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 4, 2023)

Catballou said:


> Do you have a close relationship with your nieces and nephews?


Yes, I make an effort to stay in touch and see them every year or two.  Closest live 500 miles away, many over 1,000 so it takes some work.  Plan to see a nephew in Alaska this summer, and a gathering of others in Florida.  I always send Christmas presents. 

I am not sure they'd make the effort if I didn't but that doesn't much matter.  Family is important.


----------



## Leann (Jan 4, 2023)

I have wonderful relationships with all of my nieces and nephews and their spouses and their children. All of us work at it and make it a priority to stay in touch and see one another.


----------



## Blessed (Jan 4, 2023)

My husband and his mother passed withing 8 days of each other.  My Sister in Law, cut me out of the family.  I don't know why, I was part of her family for most of my life.  I started to date her brother at 15.

Pretty much got the other 3 brothers left to do the same. Don't have a clue. I had a good relationship with them and their children.  Seems nonexistent now.  My husband's family is huge. When my son married 3 years ago, he only invited one of his uncles and his wife. The sister in law actually called and said "Where is my invitation". I did not know, I was not paying for the wedding so I had no business of who they invited. Let's just say we had words. No, she did not get her way!!

She had not included us in family events since my husband died.  Did she think my son did not notice that? My son was here when I got a call from another SIL by marriage.  Questions like, is the house paid off?, can you get by? did you have insurance? We knew where the questions were coming from, the spiteful bio sister.  The questions were not answered.  

Needless to say, the relationship I had with a niece and nephews is nonexistent.  Not my choice, their parents choice. Just a note I still have a good relationship with the 3 brothers wives.  We don't see each other but they keep me informed of illness and/or deaths within the family. Funny, actually not so funny, these people were major part of my world growing up, into adulthood and it is gone for the most part.


----------



## Happy Heart (Jan 4, 2023)

My brother is now gone but he and his wife belonged to a religion which is quick to shun others, so ... good for them. 

I thought it was curious that it was suggested my husband's nephew manage my estate if I'm the last one to go.   Now, suddenly another of his nephews started to email me wanting us to visit in New York after years of not acknowledging my existence. 

I must get my estate trust set up so it will go charity if anything is left after the medical community gets done with me!


----------



## Jaiden (Jan 4, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> Amusingly..one of my nephews is called Jaiden


I think the male version of the name is usually spelled without the "i" --- but I've actually met a few guys named Jaden...and I know that the actor Will Smith has a son named Jaden...


----------



## Barefootgirl (Jan 4, 2023)

Im not close with my family.  They all live in up north raising their kids and I'mliving with my dogs and husband.  Very different lives. I get a call if someone dies and a late Christmas call.  This is a very common story            nowadays. Lots of families are divided for one reason or another. But its ok.  I found  a very close group of women that I call my sisters.


----------



## TeeJay (Jan 4, 2023)

*I have only one nephew and get along famously with him. He's a very nice, polite and respectful young feller, who seems to value my opinion---a rare thing these days, eh?*


----------



## jujube (Jan 4, 2023)

I have one niece and one nephew.  I'm close to my niece and her kids.  I love my nephew but I can't say I'm close to him. 

I have about 25 nieces and nephews from my late husband's large family.  I'm close to a couple of them, most I've never met.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jan 4, 2023)

I have 15 nieces and nephews on my side of the family and more than that on my husband's.  When I was growing up I was very close to my nieces and nephews.  Probably because I'm not that much older than they were.  I was born late in my parents marriage.

I noticed us drifting when my parents died.  I rarely ever talk to any of my nieces or nephews any more or for that matter hardly any of my brothers or sister. You would think with such a large family there would be a lot of closeness but no.  Everyone has gone their own way.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Jan 4, 2023)

I have just one nephew and one great niece. I am close to them both but
we live far apart~

I wish we lived closer to one another.


----------



## mrstime (Jan 4, 2023)

Only child here, he has a niece but it's been 30 years or more since the falling out.


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 4, 2023)

I'm close to my niece and nephew.  They both live out of town.  Both happily married w/children.
I just don't see them very often.  I talk on the phone w/my nephew a lot.  He's 45 and just had his first child.

I used to babysit them when they were small, and lived down the road a piece from us...


----------



## NorthernLight (Jan 4, 2023)

Alligatorob said:


> Yes, I make an effort to stay in touch and see them every year or two.  Closest live 500 miles away, many over 1,000 so it takes some work.  Plan to see a nephew in Alaska this summer, and a gathering of others in Florida.  I always send Christmas presents.
> 
> I am not sure they'd make the effort if I didn't but that doesn't much matter.  Family is important.


If you take the Alaska Highway, let me know and we'll go for a meal or coffee. Same goes for everyone!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2023)

Jaiden said:


> I think the male version of the name is usually spelled without the "i" --- but I've actually met a few guys named Jaden...and I know that the actor Will Smith has a son named Jaden...


my nephew's name is spelled with a Y..Jayden


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 5, 2023)

NorthernLight said:


> If you take the Alaska Highway, let me know and we'll go for a meal or coffee. Same goes for everyone!


Thanks for the offer, this time I am flying, but one day I hope to take my little travel trailer and do the drive.  And I would like to meet you, for a meal or something.  You seem an interesting lady.  Are you close to the Alcan highway?


----------



## NorthernLight (Jan 5, 2023)

Alligatorob said:


> Thanks for the offer, this time I am flying, but one day I hope to take my little travel trailer and do the drive.  And I would like to meet you, for a meal or something.  You seem an interesting lady.  Are you close to the Alcan highway?


Yes, the highway is within walking distance (even for me!). 

Another time maybe. That would be nice.


----------



## CallMeKate (Jan 5, 2023)

Catballou said:


> So, my question is: Do any of you have nieces and nephews who you never see or speak to? And if so, does it bother you?


@Catballou , I have to say that very many of the posts I read from you are so parallel to my own life that it's starting to spook me... age, hubby's ages and backgrounds, etc.   (Okay, not really spooked, but my goodness!)  Anyhow,  I have nieces and nephews I watched grow up... right like you said... all the family gatherings, picnics, holidays, etc. And we were close.  Now it's a connection to most of them on Facebook, but no conversations... no Merry Christmas, no Happy Birthday... and I have decided that if they're not going to bother with a "hey, Auntie, how ya doing?"  a time or two a year, I'm not going to be the "pesky old aunt bothering them" either.  Hard to explain, but it's my feelings.  There was nothing that caused it... it just happened that way.

Does it bother me?  Well... truthfully, no.  Something tells me that if I'd make a big effort to connect often, I'd end up as babysitter for my great- nieces and great-nephews.  Sounds bad, eh?  But I've seen it happen to others.  The only thing that bothers me a little about the disconnect is that I don't get to know those great-nieces and nephews.  I have 12 of those now (that I'm even aware of.)


----------



## jet (Jan 5, 2023)

no contact what so ever,,


----------



## Michael Z (Jan 5, 2023)

Christmas cards to all of them and a little Facebook contact with one niece.  My wife keeps in frequent phone contact with her brothers (who have no kids). None are any closer than 3-5 hours away. Otherwise, I guess we focus more on all the family nearby like my wife's parents, all our kids and their kids. That and church activities keep us busy enough.


----------



## Catballou (Jan 5, 2023)

Uptosnuff said:


> I have 15 nieces and nephews on my side of the family and more than that on my husband's.  When I was growing up I was very close to my nieces and nephews.  Probably because I'm not that much older than they were.  I was born late in my parents marriage.
> 
> I noticed us drifting when my parents died.  I rarely ever talk to any of my nieces or nephews any more or for that matter hardly any of my brothers or sister. You would think with such a large family there would be a lot of closeness but no.  Everyone has gone their own way.


Same with me! I am only 10 years older than my eldest niece. I was more like a big sister to her when she was growing up. Sadly, six years ago she disowned my brother and me over a really stupid misunderstanding. But that's a whole story in itself.

I have a brother and a sister. I am extremely close to my sister and her son. I'm in touch with my brother and sister-in-law often. It's their son whom I never hear from or see. So I guess I should consider myself lucky for the relationships I do have!


----------



## Catballou (Jan 5, 2023)

CallMeKate said:


> @Catballou , I have to say that very many of the posts I read from you are so parallel to my own life that it's starting to spook me... age, hubby's ages and backgrounds, etc.   (Okay, not really spooked, but my goodness!)  Anyhow,  I have nieces and nephews I watched grow up... right like you said... all the family gatherings, picnics, holidays, etc. And we were close.  Now it's a connection to most of them on Facebook, but no conversations... no Merry Christmas, no Happy Birthday... and I have decided that if they're not going to bother with a "hey, Auntie, how ya doing?"  a time or two a year, I'm not going to be the "pesky old aunt bothering them" either.  Hard to explain, but it's my feelings.  There was nothing that caused it... it just happened that way.
> 
> Does it bother me?  Well... truthfully, no.  Something tells me that if I'd make a big effort to connect often, I'd end up as babysitter for my great- nieces and great-nephews.  Sounds bad, eh?  But I've seen it happen to others.  The only thing that bothers me a little about the disconnect is that I don't get to know those great-nieces and nephews.  I have 12 of those now (that I'm even aware of.)


Yes, it appears that we are kindred spirits, Kate! So nice to "meet" someone whose experience and feelings are so similar. 

In our family, I am the keeper of our family archives. I have photos and original documents going back to the mid-1800s, when my grandparents immigrated from Hungary. I've also been working on our family tree on Ancestry. com.  Hubby and I never had children, so the only ones who I can pass our family history on to are my nieces and nephews. My biggest fear is that none of them will be interested enough keep our story alive for generations to come. I think it's important for all of us to know and appreciate our roots. I hope one of the young folks will take an interest when they're older. I have only one nephew that can carry on the family name if has children. It would be such a shame if he's not able to keep our history going. But, I have no relationship with him and of course there's no guarantee that he'll ever have kids, so I probably shouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## CallMeKate (Jan 5, 2023)

Catballou said:


> Yes, it appears that we are kindred spirits, Kate! So nice to "meet" someone whose experience and feelings are so similar.
> 
> In our family, I am the keeper of our family archives. I have photos and original documents going back to the mid-1800s, when my grandparents immigrated from Hungary. I've also been working on our family tree on Ancestry. com.  Hubby and I never had children, so the only ones who I can pass our family history on to are my nieces and nephews. My biggest fear is that none of them will be interested enough keep our story alive for generations to come. I think it's important for all of us to know and appreciate our roots. I hope one of the young folks will take an interest when they're older. I have only one nephew that can carry on the family name if has children. It would be such a shame if he's not able to keep our history going. But, I have no relationship with him and of course there's no guarantee that he'll ever have kids, so I probably shouldn't get my hopes up.


No argument there... I am very much into genealogy but not as much as I was 10-15 years ago.  I have boxfuls of documents, etc.  but when the information available online started getting full of errors, I slowed down.  My own roots are primarily German with some England, Ireland, and Scotland in there... and my 3rd great grandmother gave me my Native American heritage.

Re: your nephew... I can tell you what I did about 15 years ago even though I feared they weren't very interested,  I made nice family history "books" up (in binders) for all of my siblings and wrapped them up as one of their Christmas presents.  They seemed to appreciate it. I figured that way they'd have the books if they or their kids would ever pick up the interest.  Maybe if you had a "book" like that, you could ask your nephew if he'd like a copy?  At least he'd have it whether or not the interest ever starts for him.

I do have a daughter who's even more into it than I was, and she's constantly trying to find new information but it's getting more difficult. @Catballou


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 5, 2023)

Catballou said:


> So, my question is: Do any of you have nieces and nephews who you never see or speak to? And if so, does it bother you?


Got one that 'reaches out'
He's a foster child
Rough, very rough life
Done quite a bit of time
We seem to connect

The others?
They must be pretty busy
OK by me

I've got 20 some grands and great grands that suck up most my free time


----------



## Supernatural (Jan 5, 2023)

I've got just one nephew that I knew. Discovered recently that my older sibling had a child out of wedlock (as it was called back then) circa 1964. It was a girl and was living with the father. At the time I was too young to know but found out later that she'd been through an abortion which wasn't true.

I was made Godmother of my nephew for the purpose of being the babysitter whenever required. I sent him money every year until he turned 18. We lost touch after they moved away for brother-in-law's work. He never got the money, sibling stole it and bought booze with it. Yes, they're both alcoholics. Sad!

Found him again after someone from my genealogy group got in touch. She send me an obituary and realise it was my brother-in-law. I contacted nephew through email on-site and he spoke a bit. Then out of the blue, he told me to get lost.

I'd found out the same way that nephew had married and go in touch with my niece-in-law through her Instagram. She's lovely and they've had 3 children, twin boys, then another boy later. He said at the time that he was really happy but... Somehow, he filled for divorce.

My niece-in-law told me that she loves me and wants me to keep in touch. She never met her mother-in-law, due to her record and alcoholism, there were legal papers filled by nephew. We keep in touch to this day and planning to meet sometime this year.

I know I'll never see my nephew again, even though I'm the one who found out what was wrong with him as a baby and got a lifesaving operation to fix his problems. That's gratitude for you.

I've a much better connection with my cousin's actually as well as aunts and uncles LOL!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 5, 2023)

I have a slew of nephews, g-nieces, etc. and I have lost count.  Oldest nephew is 54 and the youngest is a 3 year old great niece.  I love each and every one of them like if they were my own.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 5, 2023)

I don’t have any nieces nor nephews.


----------



## Catballou (Jan 5, 2023)

CallMeKate said:


> No argument there... I am very much into genealogy but not as much as I was 10-15 years ago.  I have boxfuls of documents, etc.  but when the information available online started getting full of errors, I slowed down.  My own roots are primarily German with some England, Ireland, and Scotland in there... and my 3rd great grandmother gave me my Native American heritage.
> 
> Re: your nephew... I can tell you what I did about 15 years ago even though I feared they weren't very interested,  I made nice family history "books" up (in binders) for all of my siblings and wrapped them up as one of their Christmas presents.  They seemed to appreciate it. I figured that way they'd have the books if they or their kids would ever pick up the interest.  Maybe if you had a "book" like that, you could ask your nephew if he'd like a copy?  At least he'd have it whether or not the interest ever starts for him.
> 
> I do have a daughter who's even more into it than I was, and she's constantly trying to find new information but it's getting more difficult. @Catballou


If you can believe this, here's yet another thing we have in common: One year for Mother's Day, I gave my mom a journal so she could write down her memories, thoughts and feelings. She was in her 80s at the time and she wrote in it periodically for a couple of years, relating her experiences growing up in the 1920s and '30s, talking about her parents and siblings, meeting my dad, who was the love her life, how she coped when dad died at only 62 years of age, leaving her a widow at only 61, the many trips she took with friends afterwards, and her love for her children and grandchildren. After she passed in 2016 at 92 years of age, I transcribed her entire journal and created a book, including photos. It took me hours of work, but it was a labour of love that I thoroughly enjoyed. I had copies made at Staples for my siblings and my nieces and nephews and all of their children. I mailed the copies to them before Christmas. Most of them contacted me to thank me, except for the niece who disowned my brother and I, and the one nephew I've mentioned. It was so disappointing to get no acknowledgement or thanks from him or his wife. To be honest, whenever they post photos of their kids on Facebook, I don't bother commenting anymore. I get passive-aggressive when people don't want to bother with me. LOL


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2023)

It never occurred to me to think of their ages, but I just realised my oldest nephew is 53 OMG!!! .. and his sister is 50 this year... wow!!

Next oldest are in their 40's (4 of them  2 girls 2 boys ).. .. then  the youngest is in his late 30's... all of them Bar one have their own children


----------



## Supernatural (Jan 5, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> It never occurred to me to think of their ages, but I just realised my oldest nephew is 53 OMG!!! .. and his sister is 50 this year... wow!!
> 
> Next oldest are in their 40's (4 of them  2 girls 2 boys ).. .. then  the youngest is in his late 30's... all of them Bar one have their own children


Whoa, you made reach for calculator to check. Thanks  Ooh! He's already 45 in 2022 and their kids my grandnephews would be about teenagers and the youngest about 11.  Thanks for pointing the ages. Cheers!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 5, 2023)

On my side of the family, I have 3 nephews and 3 nieces. Then I have 1 great-niece and 2 great-grandsons and 3 Great Great granddaughters and I am very close to all of them. My Hubby came from a large family. He has 11 nephews and 7 nieces. He also has 7 great-grandsons and 6 great-grandsons and 6 great-granddaughters. He also has 5 great great and sons and 5  great great granddaughters, We are close to all of them. They gave us the name of the Relatives to go to. I love each and every one of them.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2023)

Supernatural said:


> Whoa, you made reach for calculator to check. Thanks  Ooh! He's already 45 in 2022 and their kids my grandnephews would be about teenagers and the youngest about 11.  Thanks for pointing the ages. Cheers!


My 2 eldest ..are in Glasgow..


----------



## Supernatural (Jan 6, 2023)

hollydolly said:


> My 2 eldest ..are in Glasgow..


Toronto Canada area. Brother-in-law had moved there for work with IBM. Sadly, he passed away in 2006 I think.


----------



## Supernatural (Jan 6, 2023)

Sassycakes said:


> On my side of the family, I have 3 nephews and 3 nieces. Then I have 1 great-niece and 2 great-grandsons and 3 Great Great granddaughters and I am very close to all of them. My Hubby came from a large family. He has 11 nephews and 7 nieces. He also has 7 great-grandsons and 6 great-grandsons and 6 great-granddaughters. He also has 5 great great and sons and 5  great great granddaughters, We are close to all of them. They gave us the name of the Relatives to go to. I love each and every one of them.


Wow, lovely big family! Papa was from a huge family as well. 9-11 I think but due to Mother's attitude after Papa died, I lost touch with lots of the cousins. I still miss my nephew and I'm sorry he never got the funds I sent him to help him out... Cheers!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2023)

Supernatural said:


> Toronto Canada area. Brother-in-law had moved there for work with IBM. Sadly, he passed away in 2006 I think.


I have 2 in Glasgow.. one in the north of England and the rest in the south of England.. but not near me..


----------



## Lethe200 (Thursday at 11:21 AM)

Very few of my family's generation had kids. So I only have 2 nephews and 3 nieces. 

Nieces I'm friendly with, close but not intimate. One nephew and I are on mutual "ignore" status. Other nephew I'm friendly with but not as close as I am with his sister; we don't have much in common with his wife. But they're happily married with 3 kids of their own, so it's nice to see my sister and ex-BIL as happy and proud grandparents!


----------



## RadishRose (Thursday at 11:26 AM)

I don't have any.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Thursday at 11:35 AM)

_I have 2 nieces which are my brother’s children. They lived across the country so rarely saw them growing up. I haven’t seen them in over 30 years. _


----------



## -Oy- (Thursday at 11:53 AM)

Both Mrs Oy and I are only children. So no nephews or nieces


----------



## C50 (Thursday at 12:10 PM)

Back when I was married my then sister in laws daughter stayed with us for weeks at a time and often, she was the same age as my son.  My sister in law was an absolute nut job and neglectful mother but I will spare you that part of the story.

I loved that girl as much as my own children and treated her that way,  I thought we would be close forever.  Even after I got divorced we stayed close.

Sadly after she graduated highschool she moved to another part of the country and stopped communicating with everyone, family included.  I thought for sure she would stay in touch with me but she never responded to any of my calls or messages.  Though she still lives far away after some years she started reaching out to her mom and grandparents, but we have never reconnected. Still makes me sad.


----------



## hearlady (Thursday at 12:14 PM)

I have dozens and dozens of nieces and nephews on my side and the same for my husbands.
Also great nieces and nephews and possibly a great, great in there somewhere.
I wouldn't say I'm close with any but familiar with some on my husband's side.
We keep up with them through our siblings.


----------



## Capt Lightning (19 minutes ago)

In a word, NO. I've had little or no contact with family members for a long time.  I believe I have a nephew, and all the rest are girls, but I don't know how many, names or anything.  Doesn't worry me.


----------

